# Purging problem with Barista Express



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

Can anyone with a Sage Barista Express help me? When I try to purge my machine, without coffee in the basket, i press the one-dup button and water comes through but then doesn't stop. The only to stop the flow is to turn the machine off. Any thoughts?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds a bit strange to me. Have you programmed the buttons yourself? I would have thought it would terminate itself at some point.







Not that you would be happy about when it stops.

I've not used mine for a while but recollect that one press starts it and another will then stops it. Or if you keep your finger on the button it remains in infusion mode and then goes to normal pressure when released and another press will then stops it. So a flush is 2 pushes of either button.

That actions seems to be the norm for any Sage machine with buttons. Press to start and then press again to stop with a different option if the button is held in. I'd have thought this was in the manual.

John

-


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes i would say similarly that it is most likely it has been programmed by accident to be long. Try to reprogramme it. If it is a fault with the machine then one press should still stop it.


----------



## gogirama (Feb 19, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> Yes i would say similarly that it is most likely it has been programmed by accident to be long. Try to reprogramme it. If it is a fault with the machine then one press should still stop it.


Thank you both for your thoughts. The weird thing is when there's no coffee in the basket it just keeps running but when there is coffee in the basket it gives the right amount of water and then cuts out in the normal way.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

gogirama said:


> Thank you both for your thoughts. The weird thing is when there's no coffee in the basket it just keeps running but when there is coffee in the basket it gives the right amount of water and then cuts out in the normal way.


My impression of the BE is that it uses volume related shots rather than time.







When I figured that out I upgraded and never really proved that it did. It would explain why the machine is so easy to use. I don't think it's that precise but pushes things in the right direction when needed.

John

-


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Can't it generally be stopped by pressing the button again?


----------

